# Sunday LCR fresh.



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

Freshwater assault LCR anyone keen? Havnt fished it before not sure where to launch, if anyone knows please help, I dont have a kart so as close to the water as possible, cheers Justin.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry dude, didn't see this till this morning.

Did you go?

There are 2 spots to launch from. Either the boatshed (during office hours) or from the weir.

Steve.


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm interested to hear how you went aswell. I'm planing on heading down some time this week.

There doing a heap of work in there at the moment and several entrances have been blocked off. From memory the weir was inaccessable and the onlyw ay to get into the fresh was from the Lane Cove road enterance and drive down to the Boat Shed.

With all this rain atlerast the Bass will have had a chamce to get up and down the weir abit easyer so hopefully a good season this year.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

sorry to dissapoint guys but I didnt go, took my 6yr old blackfishing at the spit, was keen to go but with no response didnt really want to go alone, never fished it before, the gates to the lc road entrance are locked I was told until about 7,30 me thinks this is a bit late for a serious bass assault, does anyone know if this is true, anyway bagged two blackies on my new rod, bite was abit slow, had the gun weed and all, oh well theirs always next time cheers Justin, p.s may give the fresh a go this weekend anyone keen?


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

No reason you can't catch Bass later in the day, maybe try fishing deeper for them ? But once all this work is done in the park its easy to pary your car outside the weir and carry your yak around to the weir.

I'll be starting later in the day but hopefully I'll get some good fish, the first season fishing down there out of the yak spent all last summer down there land based for nothing, saw some interesting things though). Depending on what im doing this weekend I may be up for a trip down there again, I will just have to see how things pan out.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

FletcherG1991 said:


> There doing a heap of work in there at the moment and several entrances have been blocked off. From memory the weir was inaccessable and the onlyw ay to get into the fresh was from the Lane Cove road enterance and drive down to the Boat Shed.


Is the weir completely inaccesable Fletch? If it is, there's a small flatish area on the playground side of the weir and 30 meters up river where you can launch from. It's a bit tricky, but doable.

Might be up for an early Sunday morning one, or an evening one.


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve,

Last time I looked (a couple of weeks ago) the entire Lady Game Rd enterance was fenced up, including the weir, the picnic areas and all other buildings around the area. You can enter from the other enterance (Near the steak house) but that side of the weir was blocked aswell. The work was ment to finish this month but somehow I seriously doubt that it will.

I'll launch at the Boat Shed and have a quick look around to see if they have opended anything else up since I last looked.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------

